# Danny Kass vs Park Pickle vs Proto vs DH2 vs Banana Magic



## walove (May 1, 2009)

i've been on the dh2 and the park pickle. 

The dh2 is much stiffer, its a great board for big jumps and cliffs. Its got good pop but you have to work for it since it has lots of carbon in the tail. I don't know if it is the slimewalls or the sidecut but it is very slow to initiate turns on hard pack. 

The park pickle has a great flex, stiff enough to charge steeper lines but soft enough to play around in the park and dick around on flatter stuff. I didn't like the tight radius on the heel side edge, just too tight for me but that is preference and i like long sidecuts. I ended up trading the pickle for a skate banana which is pretty much the same but a tad softer and with out the asym sidecut.

I'd say i prefer the pickle/banana over the dh2 because its just a little more versatile over the mountain. I like banana rocker better then the flat between the feet, it seems to make the board turn quicker and ollie quicker. The radial side cut with magnetraction carves really nice, not grabby just very predictable.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I demoed all of those except the Kass and Attack Ban.

The Dh2.5 and Ban Magic should be grouped together because both are suited for big mountain freestyle riding. The Dh2.5 is not a 7 flex for sure. It is at least an 8.5 in my opinion. Beast of a board. It is also the most poppy board out of the bunch. The pop in the dh2.5 can catch you off guard. Stability isn't an issue with this board. Not my cup of tea.

The Ban Magic is one killer ride. It's definitely softer than the Dh2.5. I'd give it a 6 in flex. Very responsive edge to edge and it likes to lay down a fatty carve. Pop is abundant, but not moon high like the Dh2.5. Also, very light board. You'll especially notice the lightweight on the lift.

The Park Pickle is a decent park stick. I'm not sold on the Asym heelside though. However, I already put forward lean on my bindings so that might be why. This one is a hair softer than the Magic with okay pop. 

Ah, the Proto. You read my review so you know how I feel about this one


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Proto out of those. Though if you want something less expensive look at a Rook or a Destroyer DoubleDog.

For jumps stay away from center reverse without camber in the tips. To easy to get rocker washout. Arbor is the one exception, the parabolic combined with Griptech works great. Better than BTX by far.


----------



## 0100 (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks guys for the great info!

Yeah the proto is definitely on the top of my list. The specs and reviews seem like it's the perfect board for me, the only thing I don't like is the graphics, BUT I have yet to see it in person and who the hell buys a board because of the graphics anyways. I do like the bottom graphics though.

Tied for a very close second is the 2011 GNU Danny Kass 153 and 2011 LibTech Banana Magic 152. Mainly because these are on deep discount right now at my local shop.


----------



## 0100 (Feb 11, 2011)

Leo said:


> The Ban Magic is one killer ride. I'd give it a 6 in flex. Very responsive edge to edge and it likes to lay down a fatty carve. Pop is abundant, but not moon high like the Dh2.5. Also, very light board. You'll especially notice the lightweight on the lift.


Wish you had both with your right now. Wondering which one is lighter the proto or magic. Wish companies listed board weight. I think I recall you gave the proto a flex of 6 also. Is this correct you think the proto and magic have about the same flex?

Thanks!


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

0100 said:


> Wish you had both with your right now. Wondering which one is lighter the proto or magic. Wish companies listed board weight. I think I recall you gave the proto a flex of 6 also. Is this correct you think the proto and magic have about the same flex?
> 
> Thanks!


Yup! Around the same flex in my opinion. Of course, I could more accurately say with Ban Magic in hand as well.


----------



## 0100 (Feb 11, 2011)

Leo said:


> Yup! Around the same flex in my opinion. Of course, I could more accurately say with Ban Magic in hand as well.


Cool thanks again.


----------



## legends6spd (Jan 18, 2010)

The park pickle looks out of place above. If you want pop as you stated you should be looking at ALT Camber and not just regular BTX. 
DK is an underrated board but it is also a bit stiffer than SB or Pickle. It is great for jumps and landing since well, it is a park/pipe board =)


----------



## jgsqueak (Mar 9, 2010)

Yeah the Park Pickle doesn't really hold a candle to the other boards listed. I have ridden all of the boards that you have listed and the only 2011 board that changes for 2012 is the DH2 (you listed 2.5). For 2012 all DH2's (regular, wide, 2.6 and 2.7) are hybrid rocker. If you are starting to go bigger and spin bigger, you will want a board that can power through a big landing and not wash out.

For what you listed you do, I would rank the boards like this:
1. DH2, tons of pop and can still be pressed out on rails
2. Proto CT, great pop and can still press it out
3. Banana Magic, if you want to spend the coin or are concerned about weight, if not ride the Kass
4. Kass, just because you ridding will be just as good on it than it would be on the Magic and it doesn't have the price tag.
5. Attack Banana, rides well, good pop, but I still like the Kass slightly better.
45. Park Pickle, I could easily find 40 other boards better suited for you than the Pickle...


----------



## tribalsounds (Aug 14, 2011)

How would you compare the flex between the Banana Magic and the Attack banana?


----------



## turbospartan (Oct 27, 2010)

Is the Banana Magic really all that light weight?

I agree, I wish mfg listed the board weights. 

I have the '10 Magic and to me, it feels kind of heavy. Maybe its because mine is a 157 and I'd prefer a 154 (didn't make a 154 that year). 

With that said, it is an incredible board for how I like to ride (powder, maching down runs, carving, etc.). This year (my first year in CO, moved here about 8 months ago) I plan to get into a little more freestyle, but the all mountain variety. I'd rather drop off a cliff than hit a jump in the park. 

I'm never in the park so I can't really comment on how the board works there.


----------



## FacePlant4Free (Oct 19, 2011)

jgsqueak said:


> Yeah the Park Pickle doesn't really hold a candle to the other boards listed. I have ridden all of the boards that you have listed and the only 2011 board that changes for 2012 is the DH2 (you listed 2.5). For 2012 all DH2's (regular, wide, 2.6 and 2.7) are hybrid rocker. If you are starting to go bigger and spin bigger, you will want a board that can power through a big landing and not wash out.
> 
> For what you listed you do, I would rank the boards like this:
> 1. DH2, tons of pop and can still be pressed out on rails
> ...


aparently only 39


----------



## djsaad1 (Nov 7, 2008)

turbospartan said:


> Is the Banana Magic really all that light weight?
> 
> I agree, I wish mfg listed the board weights.
> 
> ...


The banana magic got HP in 2011, that is why yours isn't as light. I don't know the weight difference between yours and the HP version, but supposedly it is noticeable.


----------



## turbospartan (Oct 27, 2010)

djsaad1 said:


> The banana magic got HP in 2011, that is why yours isn't as light. I don't know the weight difference between yours and the HP version, but supposedly it is noticeable.



I wonder if that is another one of Lib's weird marketing terms... because according to Lib's site, HP means it has: "The Banana Magic Horsepower series is completely Volcanic Organic and features all basalt construction (no traditional fiberglass) BEANs top material, Columbian Gold eco timber core combined with deep sidecuts and “enhanced” banana"

I know the 2010 is 100% basalt BEANs top material (says on the topsheet), and I was fairly certain that the sticker on the base said it had the Columbian Gold eco timber core, but maybe not. 

If it didn't, maybe the Columbian Gold eco timber core is making the difference in weight?


In any case... its a great board, but I just never considered it to be "lightweight".


----------



## djsaad1 (Nov 7, 2008)

You might be right I am not sure if 2010 was the same or not. All I know is when I lifted the T.rice without HP this morning and compared it to the HP version it was a decent amount lighter.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

BMagic 2010 - 2012 is unchanged straight from the rep's mouth when I asked at last years test fest. If they did change it, it was minor and of course they didn't advertise it. Lib and their Apple-like secrecy.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Mervin guys mentioned that they use the Kass as their go-to suggestion for riders who start off their inquiries by saying, "I broke this and this deck last year and..."

They reinforce this one to be a real deal go-huge deck. 

With ~63% )) big kickers and the rest metal rails, you should spend a little time on the DK at the next demo day in your area.


----------



## turbospartan (Oct 27, 2010)

Leo said:


> BMagic 2010 - 2012 is unchanged straight from the rep's mouth when I asked at last years test fest. If they did change it, it was minor and of course they didn't advertise it. Lib and their Apple-like secrecy.




Thanks for the confirmation Leo. I was almost certain I had seen a "Columbian Gold Eco Timber" sticker on the bottom of my deck when I first got it... I tried looking for the plastic sleeve my board came in last night, but I think I tossed it. 

With that said... You snow-bloggers (Leo, BurtonAvenger, etc.) should start weighing these boards before you put bindings on them. 

Then we would know for certain, based on the weight and length, when comparing cross-company. 

Example; Banana Magic 157 weighs X, Proto CT 157 (I think it comes in 157 right?) weighs Y, etc.


----------



## jgsqueak (Mar 9, 2010)

turbospartan said:


> With that said... You snow-bloggers (Leo, BurtonAvenger, etc.) should start weighing these boards before you put bindings on them.
> 
> Then we would know for certain, based on the weight and length, when comparing cross-company.
> 
> Example; Banana Magic 157 weighs X, Proto CT 157 (I think it comes in 157 right?) weighs Y, etc.


Part of the problem with this would be that each manufacture's board/model sizes will not be the same. Grab 10 different models in a 157 (regular width) and you will get about 8 different lengths (tip to tail). It will be minimal differences but add that to a few mm wider and shallower sidecut and you just added 1/2 of a pound to a board. 

I understand people will only use it as reference, but people will go crazy with it and "only ride boards that are under 6 pounds" or something. I agree it would be nice to have that info, but only in the hands of rational people...


----------

